
Buddhism and Agriculture II: Hope and Despair on Fukuoka Farm, Iyo - joveian
http://trentbrown.in.s205663.gridserver.com/buddhism-and-agriculture-ii-hope-and-despair-on-fukuoka-farm-iyo/
======
joveian
If you don't recognize the name Fukuoka, part one is one of the better
relatively short introductions to the philosophy of Natural Farming that I've
read: [http://trentbrown.in.s205663.gridserver.com/buddhism-and-
agr...](http://trentbrown.in.s205663.gridserver.com/buddhism-and-agriculture-
the-philosophy-of-masanobu-fukuoka/)

